# Rusted Frame



## Hambone (Jul 21, 2011)

Had my 66 LeMans Convertible up on the rack today. Frame is shot rust everywhere not just surface but holes. Any suggetions on where I can find a replacement?


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*Rusty frame*

Try Frank's Pontiac parts in Twentynine Palms California.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

*Advertise, advertise, advertise*

Maybe put an ad in Hemmings, see if there is a local Pontiac club nearby, you could put an ad in their newsletter.
What you already did, putting the word out here, is a great start.
I'm always amazed at how many people can be reached through word of mouth, and the Pontiac Resto people are no exception.
I'm in MA, but I can ask some of the guys in my club.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Depends on how deep your pockets are. Take a look at Eric's 67. He had a complete custom frame built for his car and it's beyond gorgeous. There are also companies out there who manufacture replacement frames for GM A-body cars, much better quality than the originals - stiffer, better suspension, etc.

Bear


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Might want to check this out.. Its a few hours away..

64/67 Gto/Chevelle Conv Frame


----------

